# skunked by teal



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

well hit a nice little marsh this eve and all i can say is teals 1 hunters 0 we had a few flocks of blue wings work but never close enough to shoot:S. 100+ malards, 40+ woodies. any one having any luck with these f-16 of the air? am i crazy or is there ducks everywhere this year?not that im complaining


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Sucks you didn't get anything but it's definately a plus that it seems that there's more flying this year. Since I live at an outer suburb of Cleveland, I haven't seen any Teal or Woodies but I've seen a bunch of Greenheads, more than previous years.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Definatly more flying, not suprising though, we had a great spring for waterfowl hatches. Should be a pretty good year.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

we sat and watch 30 or so teal this am.. but they just stayed out in the middle of the swamp ..they didnt even fly when my sons shot there geese


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

terry a buddy of mine went our spot tonight and had 150 teal swing by his spread. he knocked down 3 in one shot... second luckyest guy i know.lol see ya soon.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

goose commander said:


> terry a buddy of mine went our spot tonight and had 150 teal swing by his spread. he knocked down 3 in one shot... second luckyest guy i know.lol see ya soon.


that is sweet .. i have seen it done  but i only ever get 2... mark and i are going back saturday


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

With the new gameplan, we should be able to drop a few this time !$


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

no skunking today. knocked down 4 blu wng with 3 shots. i bet we saw 120+, all in small groups of 6-8. they were flying till 1030ish...wish i could say the same for the geese. my buddy shot his first honker this morn, u would have thought it was double money banded..lol. love watching a newbie fall in love with bird hunting. hes hooked


----------

